# this morning the lsland was rock and rolling (earth quake)



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

got hit by a 5.1 quake , morning have to check how my loft fair out ,lol


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

wow scary, how many seconds was the shaking? poop yourself? lol


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Make That Two We Had 4 Minite Apart 5.0 And Then A 5.3 Then 3 Small One Durning The Night . It Last For Like 10 To 15 Seconds But Everything Is Ok I Check The Framing Of My Loft , My Home Is Made Out Of Crecert Blocks And Rabars So I Wont Worry To Much About That It Well Made


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

glad all is well including the new loft


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW glad everyone is ok you, your family & birds...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

this is what happend here in christchurch in feb, freaked me out a bit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70GURXXP138&feature=related

why all the earth quakes these days, is the end near?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

I Think Its Because The Earth Is Getting Warmer, The Ice Caps Are Melting And The Earth Core Is Getting Hotter , So It Must Blow Some Steam, That Is What I Think, WOW I JUST LOOK AT THE LINK THAT WAS A 4.7 EARTH QUAKE? AND IT DID ALL THAT DAMAGE ? SORRY BUT YOU COUNTRY HAVE TO START RECHECKING YOUR BUILDING CODES AND UPDATED THEM WE HAD ONE THAT WAS 6.3 TWO YEAR AGO AND WE GOT VERY LITTLE DAMAGE


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

My theory is all the natural gas and fossil fuel thats pump out of the ground. That makes alot of empty voids under ground and the earth settled causing tremors or Quakes.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

orock nice video i have a female nun that is like that she is a bad girl when i come to feed her she bites my hand and hit me with her wing and i think she harass a homer until she kill him a while back , like your nest box also


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> I Think Its Because The Earth Is Getting Warmer, The Ice Caps Are Melting And The Earth Core Is Getting Hotter , So It Must Blow Some Steam, That Is What I Think, WOW I JUST LOOK AT THE LINK THAT WAS A 4.7 EARTH QUAKE? AND IT DID ALL THAT DAMAGE ? SORRY BUT YOU COUNTRY HAVE TO START RECHECKING YOUR BUILDING CODES AND UPDATED THEM WE HAD ONE THAT WAS 6.3 TWO YEAR AGO AND WE GOT VERY LITTLE DAMAGE


It was a 6.3 that did all the damage here in Christchurch, Not a 4.7. 

Also the earthquake had a huge amount of vertical lift, and was centred almost directly under the city. Apparently a 1 in 10, 000 year event. We had a 7.1, 6 months prior to the 6.3 with no buildings down at all, just a few brick walls and things. That one went for around 1.5 minutes and was at 4am, Quite a thing to wake up to.

2 buildings completely pancaked in the 6.3 that were built 40 years ago, hundreds died. Your right about the building codes, They are being updated now but its a bit late for the lives lost.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow , 1.5 Minute Is A Long Time , Sorry For Those People Lives Who Was Lost,


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

And we just had another 5.9, followed by atleast 2 more 5's.

7,722 earthquakes in christchurch since september last year. Pigeons look ok but im sure it will disrupt my breeding season.

and another wee one as I type. Worst part is I have 20 fish tanks, water everywhere. A wee bit over these quakes I tell ya.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW , WHAT KIND of fish do you keep NZ? maybe if you put a carpet between the tank and stand it will not spill that much, love keeping fishies also i have a 2000 gal pond , with a few koi , and goldfish


----------



## mickey mouse (Oct 13, 2007)

rafael,

did you ever look up el gordo in isabela. ??? do you know luis rodriquez.???


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> WOW , WHAT KIND of fish do you keep NZ? maybe if you put a carpet between the tank and stand it will not spill that much, love keeping fishies also i have a 2000 gal pond , with a few koi , and goldfish


Hey, had another one just now which felt bigger than the 5.8/9

I keep betta splendens, Goldfish, Axolotls, Balloon mollies and a few other breeds of fancy goldfish. I have got polystyrene between the tanks, Works well. Have not lost a tank in our 7000 odd quakes. Just a few lids and lot of water and fish, Damn quakes. Gonna be a rocky night tonight.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

So turns out the second one was a 6.0. wonder if the next will be 6.1 and so on.

Home alone as the flatties all gone home for christmas so you guys are going to hear all about it. noone else to talk too. lol


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Man i hope the quake cool out and wont be back for a 100 year in your area, just be-careful NZ are you next to the ocean? i miss having the big sail fin mollies they so cool looking i think they use to call them green sailfins and the all black with the red edge on top of the fins was nice , so what do you do ? are you a fish breeder and sale them?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hey micky i just sent you a private mail read it


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

NZ , my favor gold fish family are Shubunkins and butterfly koi , they are both awesome to have shubunkins dont grow as large as koi, use to keep salt water too, i had a moorish idol for over a year until i went on vac and the person that was taking care of it didnt do a good job but now i just raise my birds the and goldfish pond


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> NZ , my favor gold fish family are Shubunkins and butterfly koi , they are both awesome to have shubunkins dont grow as large as koi, use to keep salt water too, i had a moorish idol for over a year until i went on vac and the person that was taking care of it didnt do a good job but now i just raise my birds the and goldfish pond


Yeah i love shubunkins, I breed a lot of them, Koi are illegal over here, I know a few people with them and hope to get hold of some soon to mix with my goldfish but it is very hard



Rafael/PR said:


> Man i hope the quake cool out and wont be back for a 100 year in your area, just be-careful NZ are you next to the ocean? i miss having the big sail fin mollies they so cool looking i think they use to call them green sailfins and the all black with the red edge on top of the fins was nice , so what do you do ? are you a fish breeder and sale them?


Yeah we close to the ocean,Most of the EQs on land at the moment. I am close to the hills also but the cliffs on the hills are falling so im now sure where I would go. It's a worry but what can you do. The balloon mollies do have a massive fin like a sailfin, Wonder if its the same breed but with a different name over here. Yes I am a fish breeder, Also work from home a little doing a dispatch job. We have had 20 quakes since midnight last night - 7 over 4.0 on the richter with two being over 5.0


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaatttttt! it lllegal to keep koi , what the hell that about?
plz explain to me that one , koi are world wide everyone is keeping them who has a back yard to make a pond, mmm, did you know the most expensive koi brought was pass a $1,000.000?
i been keeping all kind of fish since the age of 8 and now im 54 belive me when i tell you i know more about keeping and breeding fish then the pet shop owners , i be honor if you say yes to my invite for the friend list, now i got someone to talk to about fish keeping ,lol
also since you live next to the ocean it wise to buy life vest for you and your family in case and it , and it will help in case you cant swim or anyone in your family i have im just 7minite by car from the beach


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaatttttt! it lllegal to keep koi , what the hell that about?
> plz explain to me that one , koi are world wide everyone is keeping them who has a back yard to make a pond, mmm, did you know the most expensive koi brought was pass a $1,000.000?
> i been keeping all kind of fish since the age of 8 and now im 54 belive me when i tell you i know more about keeping and breeding fish then the pet shop owners , i be honor if you say yes to my invite for the friend list, now i got someone to talk to about fish keeping ,lol
> also since you live next to the ocean it wise to buy life vest for you and your family in case and it , and it will help in case you cant swim or anyone in your family i have im just 7minite by car from the beach


Good idea about vest lol

Its illegal because they get released into our rivers and kill all the native trout we have here, NZ is big on native species.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

i dont think koi could live in those fast flowing waters and check your pt message


----------

